# inital lawn/landscape



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

I haven't done a search here so forgive me if this has been discussed before.
I know it's not summer but I want to gear up for next summer before I'll need these type tools.
What do most of you guys use on grass/weeds that are 4 ft. high...?something like this?
http://brainerd.craigslist.org/for/2781052010.html


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I use a multitude of equipment. Bought the Billy Goat for $700 from a rental company that went belly up ($2500 new bought for $700 used), Bought the Grasshopper Diesel with hopper from a broke guy in Spokane Wa. that needed to pay some bills ($15500 new bought for $4500 used), Bought the tractor in Salt Lake City from a retired guy who lost his azz in the stock market and needed $$$ to go back to school so he was employable ($20,000 new bought for $9500 used). Notice i buy my stuff USED for pennies on the $$$$. I am an opportunist with $$$$ in the bank because i run a cash business without debt.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Good Morning,

I do believe there is a guy in the main thread that is selling some stuff you can buy Mr Cashy-Cashman.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

72opp said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I do believe there is a guy in the main thread that is selling some stuff you can buy Mr Cashy-Cashman.


I have everything i need at the moment and New York is a haul from Montana anyways.............


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

I would like to know more about that "billy goat" and how you handle the clippings once you've knock the forest down to a managable height... Hay rake?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I have everything i need at the moment and New York is a haul from Montana anyways.............


Driving across Montana is a haul. BTW, good morning!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GaryArf said:


> I would like to know more about that "billy goat" and how you handle the clippings once you've knock the forest down to a managable height... Hay rake?



You could rake it i suppose. I suck it up with the Grasshopper. If it's really dry i mulch it with my Encore front mount. FWIW, if you only get a few tall ones a year, you might be better off renting a Billy Goat. Around $100 bucks a day around here..........


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you do spend $ on good equipment don't expect the Nationals to help you pay for it. Their idea of a good price for cutting an acre overgrown isn't the same as what yours will be. Advertise brush cutting and acreage mows locally and you should do very well and pick up some accounts along the way as well.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> If you do spend $ on good equipment don't expect the Nationals to help you pay for it. Their idea of a good price for cutting an acre overgrown isn't the same as what yours will be. Advertise brush cutting and acreage mows locally and you should do very well and pick up some accounts along the way as well.



I bill out at $85 an hour and do well. I have gotten up to $500 for a 15,000 sq ft 4' tall lot through nationals without a problem. It's all about how you write the bid...............


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I have and can mulch 4' down to invisible with a JD 21'' mower.
In 2 to 3 passes. I've done even higher weeds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> If you do spend $ on good equipment don't expect the Nationals to help you pay for it. Their idea of a good price for cutting an acre overgrown isn't the same as what yours will be. Advertise brush cutting and acreage mows locally and you should do very well and pick up some accounts along the way as well.


Man your right about what the nationals think are good prices. FAS wanted me to travel an hour to mow a acre yard that was 36" tall for $85. I laught at them and said I can sit at home and not make money.:laughing:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I use a multitude of equipment. Bought the Billy Goat for $700 from a rental company that went belly up ($2500 new bought for $700 used), Bought the Grasshopper Diesel with hopper from a broke guy in Spokane Wa. that needed to pay some bills ($15500 new bought for $4500 used), Bought the tractor in Salt Lake City from a retired guy who lost his azz in the stock market and needed $$$ to go back to school so he was employable ($20,000 new bought for $9500 used). Notice i buy my stuff USED for pennies on the $$$$. I am an opportunist with $$$$ in the bank because i run a cash business without debt.......


Right on I do the samething all my equipment is paid(low overhead):thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I use a multitude of equipment. Bought the Billy Goat for $700 from a rental company that went belly up ($2500 new bought for $700 used), .


do you like the billy goat, the few (two) times I have rented one it seemed to be more of a grass knocker over than a grass cutter, IMHO the blade did not spin fast enough to be effective, I am wondering if maybe it was operator error?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a 4200 series JD desiel. This look like something that would be of interest for long grass/weeds? This tactor also has a mid pto, would a mower deck be better? I have a JD 48" LX188 already... 
http://brainerd.craigslist.org/grd/2787399871.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

I started out with used equipment as well and purchased new the following season. It was easier on the pockets, but you have to make sure what you buy is gonna do the job you need it to! Learned that lesson the hard way...


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GaryArf said:


> I have a 4200 series JD desiel. This look like something that would be of interest for long grass/weeds? This tactor also has a mid pto, would a mower deck be better? I have a JD 48" LX188 already...
> http://brainerd.craigslist.org/grd/2787399871.html




To be honest, the bush hog is too cumbersome and dangerous for most "REPO" house work. No matter how much safety equipment you have on them they throw things out from under them. I broke a basement window last year with one. What i REALLY want is a walk behind flail or drum style mower. It has a horizontal shaft that has dozens of hooked knives on hinges so if you hit something it will bounce off and it throws debris DOWN instead of out while shredding grass into tiny pieces. They are available in Europe but not in the states for some stupid reason. It's not a safety reason as they are MUCH safer than any rotary mower. I can get a rear mount for my tractor for around $3,000 but the problem with a tractor is it wont pull up the grass in the wheel tracks and you end up with streaks.


Here is a walk behind: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm7ZYuWrLaI&feature=related

Here is a front mount: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIYM_ghQ6jY&feature=related


----------

